# Cleny, a, an, the..



## veganboy

Ahojte som novy na tomto fore a mal by som jednu otazocku. Jedine co mi v anglictine robi problem su cleny. Viem, ze an sa pouziva pred samohlaskami, the, ked hovorime o niecom co je specificke a a ako vseobecne a pod. 

Mam len problem to, ze castokrat sa mi stava, neviem pred cim ich mam spravne pouzit.. viem ze stoja pred postatnymi menami, ale potrebujem radu ci mozu stat aj pred inymi slovnymi druhmi.

Napr. mozu stat pred pridavnymi menami? Mozu stat pred zamenami? Ak pred zamenami, tak pred akymi? Mozu stat pred slovesami? Mozu byt po predlozke? Fakt potrebujem pomoc s tymito.. proste, neviem a som si stale neisty, pred aky slovny druh ich mam pouzit.  Cleny su moja slabina. 

Dakujem


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravím veganboy,

vitajte na fóre. Na začiatok Vám dám pár rád:

ak chcete vedieť niečo čo sa týka gramatiky v angličtine, spýtajte sa to po anglicky na fóre English Only (pred tým, ako sa tam niečo spýtate, by ste si mali prečítať pravidlá). Toto je fórum kde sa diskutuje o českej gramatike, príp. preklade z iných jazykov do češtiny (a teda je vhodné tu písať po česky). Pre slovenčinu je vyhradené fórum Other Slavic Languages. 
mali by ste používať diakritiku, aby ste nezmiatli tých, ktorí sa chcú učiť Váš jazyk (t.z. že Váš príspevok by už teraz vyžadoval mierne úpravy ) 
existuje veľa stránok kde si môžete objasniť problematiku týkajúcu sa určitých a neurčitých členov v angličtine (napr. bbc.co.uk, esl.about.com, rôzne otázky v tejto oblasti, ktoré boli v minulosti položené na fóre English Only a sú stále dostupné pre štúdium a aby sa vyhlo duplicite  a iné) 
to, že "an" sa používa pred samohláskou a "a" pred spoluhláskou nie je také čiernobiele (je napr. *a* European, *an* heir apod.), čiže kľúčom je výslovnosť (a ˌ*j*ʊərəˈpɪən, an *ɛ*ə) a samozrejme existujú aj rozdiely v používaní členov medzi britskou a americkou angličtinou (I`m in *the* hospital / I`m in hospital) 
pokiaľ viem, tak členy sa viažu iba na podstatné meno (napr. with a / the house), prídavné meno fungujúce ako podstatné meno či v superlatíve (the poor, the best game) a na tzv. "noun phrases". Použitie členov v týchto prípadoch má tiež svoje výnimky. 
čiže nestoja pred žiadnymi zámenami (he, she, myself, mine, my, anyone, who apod.) a ani si neviem predstaviť situáciu, kedy by stáli pred slovesami  (I love this forum). 
Prajem veľa šťastia v učení.


----------



## jakubisek

morior_invictus said:


> Zdravím veganboy,
> to, že "an" sa používa pred samohláskou a "a" pred spoluhláskou nie je také čiernobiele (je napr. *a* European, *an* heir apod.), čiže kľúčom je výslovnosť (a ˌ*j*ʊərəˈpɪən, an *ɛ*ə)



tedy v obou citovaných příkladech platí, že "a" je před souhláskou a "an" před samohláskou.


----------



## jakubisek

Chápu tazatele, že když už se ptá vůbec na wordreference-fóru (což asi není velmi odůvodněné), ptá na tomto fóru, kde porozumí odpovědi, tak ho neposílejme na English only 

Ke kvalitní odpovědi Invictově jen dodám: 

Nelam si hlavu se záměnou "a" a "an" či výslovností "the" s "í" a bez (ta nijak nebrání porozumění - je to asi jako zaměnit předložky "s" a "so" vo Slovenčine) 
Zato si lam hlavu se záměnou neurčitého "a(n)/NIC" a určitého "the".  Ta dělá někdy větu hůře srozumitelnou, až nesrozumitelnou. 

Člen je vlastně označovač podstatného jména - jeho přítomnost upozorňuje, že  bude následovat podstatné jméno. Přídavné jméno však vstupuje mezi člen a podstatné jméno: 

I have a pen
I have a blue pen

V obou případech člen označuje podstatné jméno pen. Jak se pozná, že blue není podstatné jméno? Tím, že po něm následuje další nomen.  Pokud tam to pen nebude, znamená to, že podstatným jménem je blue: 

I have a blue  (= Mám depku)

Je spousta slov, která jsou bez členu přídavnými jmény, se členem podstatnými jmény. 

Takže, člen ve větě nastavuje pozornost "bacha, je na cestě podstatné jméno", ale jestliže je toto podstatné jméno specifikováno jménem přídavným, je člen až před ním (NELZE říci "blue a pen", protože pak by to vypadalo, že blue je nějaké sloveso!)

Protože je student obvykle zmaten řadou výjimek, kde se člen nepoužívá, k tomu, že se ptá "Kdy se používá?", je lépe věc zjednodušit tak, že si nejprve řeknete: Člen se používá před každým podstatným jménem. (Jakože tam musí být, aby se poznalo, že je to podstatné jméno). Teprve až si to osvojíte (a budete to cítit = hrkne ve vás, že tam něco chybí, když někdo řekne větu s podstatným jménem bez členu), tak je dobré si to upřesnit: Jsou výjimky (a je jich dost), kdy se člen nepoužívá. Jde o to učit se, kdy se vynechává, ne kdy se tam dává!  Vynechává se především tam, kde nedává smysl jeho původní význam (an je téhož původu jako slovo one "jeden"). Čili, kde (Anglofounovi) nedává smysl říci "jeden", tam se rozhodně člen nepoužije. To jsou takzvaná nepočitatelná podst. jména. (Bohužel, nám připadají počitatelná: Říkáme "jedna mouka, dvě kávy, deset vod". Ale jakmile si uvědomíme, že vlastně to je zkratka za jeden sáček mouky, dva šálky kávy a deset flašek vod, je snadné pochopit, že Anglofouni tohle nechápou   Takže nelze použít "a" pro slova jako water, tea, coffee, páč je nelze počítat, tedy nelze říci "one water".   Při troše pozornosti jste si všiml, že "a" může stát před přídavným jménem, a to tehdy, když se vztahuje k podstatnému jménu za ním. Stejně tak může "a" (i "one") stát před nepočitatelnými podstatnými jmény, jestliže se ve skutečnosti vztahuje k substantivům následujícím. Např. "a coffee brand", "a famous coffee brand" znamená "(jedna/nějaká) značka kávy", "známá značka kávy" a ono "a" se tu vztahuje k "brand" nikoli k "coffee". Jak vidno, pokud se to vezme mechanicky, jsou tu výjimky z výjimek. Proto v úplných začátcích klidně používejte člen i před nepočitatelnými, časem se to odnaučíte. 

Pak je tu velký problém nás Slovanů (s výjimkou Bulharů a Makedonců, kteří člen mají), že strkáme "the" tam, kde má být "a". Ale logika je jednoduchá: Kde nezní nesmyslně přidat slůvko "jeden, nějaký", použije se "a". Kde nezní nesmyslně přidat "ten", použije se "the" (The je původně ze slova "that" - ten; Stejně tak bulharština určitý člen udělala z ukazovacího zájmene). Podotýkám "kde nezní nesmyslně", ne "kde se řekne".  Např: 

Mám nápad.    ("Mám nějaký nápad" není nemožné v této situaci říci) = I have AN idea
Nápad, cos přednesl, je skvělý!    (dá se i říci "Ten nápad, cos...")    =  The idea you introduced is great!

Could you pass me a pen?          = "Podal bys mi  pero?"   (buď víš které, nebo vidíš jen jedno - lze říci "to pero")
Could you pass me a pen?        = "Podal bys mi pero?"  (jakékoliv, nemám na mysli konkrétní; Tato věta se řekne i "some pen")

An animal is there!   = Je tam zvíře!  (nějaké, netušili jsme o něm)
The animal is there!  = To zvíře je tam!  (to, o kterém jsme mluvili, které jsme hledali, viděli apod)

Typicky, když tu napíšete "I read the post about the use of articles", adresát se hned zpetá "Který příspěvek?!" (z vaší věty plyne, že očekáváte, že ví o jakém příspěvku je řeč), když řeknete "I read a post about the use of articles", v klidu bude dál mlčet a čekat,  co tom příspěvku povíte, neb je zřejmé, že nějaký nový prvek do okruhu rozhovoru "uvádíte, vnášíte". Dalo by se přejmenovat "a" na člen "obeznamující, zmiňovací" a "the" na člen "navazující, odkazujícíc". Jak mile už jednou věc "vnesete", následně na ni odkazujete určitým členem: 

"I have a pen. The pen is blue. The blue of the pen is quite bright. I love the pen" = "Mám (jedno) pero. (to pero) Je modré. (Ta) modrá toho pera je dosti světlá. To pero mám moc rád."   (Vidíte, že i my občas musíme "to" do věty, dát. Občas ale nemusíme. Oni musí - krom těch různých výjimek - vždycky. To je celý rozdíl)

Hope this helps


----------



## vianie

jakubisek said:


> Could you pass me a the pen?          = "Podal bys mi  pero?"   (buď víš které, nebo vidíš jen jedno - lze říci "to pero")
> Could you pass me a pen?        = "Podal bys mi pero?"  (jakékoliv, nemám na mysli konkrétní; Tato věta se řekne i "some pen")



Toto vám pri písaní ušlo, inak výborne.


----------



## francisgranada

jakubisek said:


> ... Chápu tazatele, že když už se ptá ... ptá na tomto fóru, kde porozumí odpovědi, tak ho neposílejme na English only


Súhlasim 


> Typicky, když tu napíšete "I read the post about the use of articles", adresát se hned zpetá "Který příspěvek?!" (z vaší věty plyne, že očekáváte, že ví o jakém příspěvku je řeč), když řeknete "I read a post about the use of articles", v klidu bude dál mlčet a čekat, co tom příspěvku povíte, neb je zřejmé, že nějaký nový prvek do okruhu rozhovoru "uvádíte, vnášíte".


Ok, ale to môže byť aj naopak: keď poviete "I read the post about the use of articles", tak adresát "v klidu bude mlčet a čekat, co o tom příspěvku povíte", lebo hovoríme o _*tom *_(konkrétnom, možno jedinom, predtým spomínanom ...) príspevku, ktorý je obom známy. Na druhej strane, keď poviete "I read a post about the use of articles", tak sa vás adresát môže spýtať "Jaký příspěvek/Kde ste to četl etc... ?"

Váša odpoveď (z ktorej citujem) je podľa mňa dobrá a užitočná, takže nejde o kritiku z mojej strany, len o úvahu: určitý člen “určuje/konkretizuje” predmet, ale zmysel tej “určenosti/konktretizácie” závisí výlučne od kontextu (alebo “scenára“).


----------



## jakubisek

Měl jsem na mysli situaci, kdy řeknu "I read a post..." a pokračuii v monologu: Posluchač podle užití "a" vidí, že nepředpokládám, že by věděl o kterém příspěvku mluvím, tudíž počítá s tím, že řeknu, jaký příspěvek. Teprve, když to neřeknu, ptal by se. Zatímco řeknu-li v této situaci I read the post, je z toho zřejmé, že předpokládám, že posluchač ví, který mám na mysli. (Tím, že "se hned zeptá" jsem měl na mysli, že to "the" mu bude signalizovat "Počkat, mě tu chybí kontext - nevím, co má na mysli, když říká "ten příspěvek" ...) Takže asi tak. Jen ilustrace, jak může záměna působit jistou kostrbatost v dorozumění.


----------

